# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Compra naranja y mandarina mas de 20 ton semanales

## krobsi

COMPRA NARANJA Y MANDARINA EN TODAS SUS VARIEDADES , CARGO ENTRE 20 Y 30 TONELADAS SEMANALES,TAMBIEN COMPRA CANTIDADES MENORES COMO 2,3,5 TON EL PRODUCTO TINENE QUE ESTAR EN ICA O EN CHINCHA, TAMBIEN COMPRO CUALQUIER VARIEDAD DE FRUTA DE ESAS ZONAS,LOS INTERESADOS MANDARME UN MENSAJE O ESCRIBIR UNA LISTA DETALLADA DEL PRODUCTO,LA CANTIDAD EN KILIGRAMOS QUE POSEE ASI COMO SU CATEGORIA Y PRECIO, EL PAGO ES DIRECTO Y AL CONTADO. SALUDOS       *ANTONIO GUTIERREZ.* *EMAIL:gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com Telef: fijo: (054) 430169
         claro:959198943
         movistar:959056535 - 980295544 - 957821541
         movistar rpm:*067545
         nextel:419*5685* Temas similares: Artículo: Plátano, mango y naranja son el 48% de frutas ofertadas en mercados mayoristas de Lima este mes Vendo aji amariilo - 2 toneladas semanales. Compro gran variedad de citricos, como naranja mandarinas tangelos , etc semanalmente mas de 20 ton Artículo: Exportaciones de naranja crecen un 69,5% Senamhi decreta alerta naranja por lluvias en diez departamentos

----------

astrid07

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Te interesan tangelos?... Te puedo conseguir descartes de exportación. 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

si tambien me interesa tangelos, y cualquier otra fruta que este entre ica y chincha, todas las semanas viajo ahi, dime cual es el precio y el tipo de tangelo que tienes y enque cantidad tienes

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

OK, te voy a confirmar la información. También te puedo conseguir maracuyá y más adelante mandarinas... 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

ok. en realidad conpro cualkier fruta que tengas entre ica y chincha, este viernes estoy en ica si tienes algo de mercaderia para ese dia seria perfecto, me avisas si deispones de algo asi como vu variedad y sus  preecios gracias.    *ANTONIO GUTIERREZ.* *EMAIL:gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com Telef: fijo: (054) 430169
         claro:959198943
         movistar:959056535 - 980295544 - 957821541
         movistar rpm:*067545
         nextel:419*5685*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para el viernes te puedo ir ofreciendo maracuyá en Ica a S/.0.95 sin clasificar, y a S/.1.05 clasificada. También te puedo cotizar otras frutas como sandía, manzana, piña, etc; pero tendría que ser a pedido para llevarte la fruta hasta Chicnca o Ica. 
Espero tu respuesta para coordinar con el productor. 
Saludos

----------

